# work for cyprexx



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

Getting lots of work from Cyprexx and want to know more about the insurance thing. Its a little scary because we did a dewint for them now it appears to be water damage. The house was fine then a month later we went back to do lawncare and clean and it was water all over the place.


----------



## reoguys (May 25, 2012)

Where are you located? We've been working with Cyprexx for years and then they switch up everyone and work comes to a complete halt. As long as you call from the site and have good photos we never had a problem with water issues. They always have been pretty square except when they decide to rearrange everyone.


----------



## BBJP (Apr 26, 2012)

ltoy said:


> Getting lots of work from Cyprexx and want to know more about the insurance thing. Its a little scary because we did a dewint for them now it appears to be water damage. The house was fine then a month later we went back to do lawncare and clean and it was water all over the place.


Better hope whomever did the dewint was the one who screwed it up. You're looking at a huge problem.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

Wow it appears you got troubles.

2 options in my opinion.

1) Say nothing and the next contractor will report it and you will pay to have the house totally remodeled since it will obviously be blamed on a poor dewinterization (unless you had a flood from rains etc) UNLESS you can 100% document that you did not leave the water on when you left and you had 1000 disclaimers on the plumbing/fixtures/seals and all the other possibilities....but as a plumber you know this.

2) Report it to your plumbers insurance policy/agent NOW as a "for information only and request an adjustment" so that YOUR company can do an adjustment on the home at the amounts to have licensed restoration companies complete the work BEFORE the next guy (who is probably wise in the business) bids $100,000 +/- for the repair and YOU pay for it. YOUR company wouldn't have the right to inspect and find fault if it is repaired before they look at it. 

Otherwise cross your fingers, find a lawyer and I hope you are a plumber and not an everyday P&P contractor since your E&O and CGL probably won't cover you for unlicensed trade practices.....

Good luck. Let us know how it turns out. The service companies can come back on you up to 7 years for the chargebacks but a lawsuit has to be filed within 2 years in the States I'm familiar with.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

BBJP said:


> Better hope whomever did the dewint was the one who screwed it up. You're looking at a huge problem.


I took it, from his post, that HE did the dewinterize. :whistling


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> I took it, from his post, that HE did the dewinterize. :whistling


me too


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

hmmm, I sure hope you can prove you didn't leave the water on. 

Who did the original wint? If he was like some of the guys I have to follow around then he probably didn't even pressure test. 

Did you test the system for pressure at the dewint?

Would be nice if we had a bit more info. But, in reality, bottom line is, if you can't prove your innocence, you're screwed.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> But, in reality, bottom line is, if you can't prove your innocence, you're screwed.



I am completely ignorant of the preservation business. 
Is that really how it is? 

A thousand different things could have happened to cause the damage - angry competitors, vagrants, failed systems, etc. 

Knowing how the legal system is supposed to work, I can't see it.
There has to be a preponderance of evidence to show that there was a screw-up, and how the heck can you get that?

I can see the contractor not using him any more, that's their choice. But to get money out of him? 

Again, I'm asking - It just seems wrong to me.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Didn't say it was right, just the way it is. 

On winterizations you are required to pressure test the system. If it holds pressure at the time it is winterized and you document that fact, and all your other photos you take show you did everything correctly, then you should be fine. However, if you didn't document the winterization correctly, then the absence of evidence to your innocence is proof of your guilt. Not right, just the way the P&P industry works.

If you de-wint a property and don't document the process, same thing.
Photos, photos, photos. 

And that's just the way they are.

Now, if the damage was caused by someone else, then your photos should be able to prove that. Since the system was fine the last time you were there, and your photos prove that. 

I've paid for a few damages, only because I didn't have a photo to prove the condition wasn't there when I inspected the property. Fortunately, my mistakes have been small to this point. But, I know what the rules are, I've agreed to play by their rules, so when I mess up, all I can do is try to argue (I have won, but it's rare) and pay up when I lose.

A tip I will share - Sometimes it is hard to quit looking at where you're placing your feet because of all the debris on the floor. Lean into all closets and look at the ceiling in the closet. Do not stop at the doorway to a bedroom, walk all the way in and turn around while looking up.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

Dontgetinmyway,

Unfortunately that is the way this business is. There is 1000 things that could have caused this to happen (water damage) but unfortunately that last person who touches the water system, in any way, will be the person held responsible. I literally have had bank service reps tell me "Its my responsibility to safeguard the home"....DUH like I'm going to post security guards..... 

Example: We pressure tested a system and dewinterized it. Held just fine for nearly 2 hours and we turned the water back off at the shutoff valve and shut down the hot water heater in case of any leaks. 3 MONTHS later a potential buyer had a home inspection ordered, the realtor turned the water on and the system leaked when kitchen faucet cartridge let loose--after the inspection was completed and a satisfactory report was completed on the plumbing. The Realtor did NOT turn the water back off when she left the home so nobody was there to catch the cartridge leaking..... 

$1000's later they got a new kitchen, flooring from our insurance company. We could not PROVE that the Realtor turned the water on EVEN though we obtained the Home Inspection Report that clearly showed the water was on and the plumbing system passed...

We learned a very valuable lesson and changed our operation model..! This OP has a great opportunity to turn the claim into his insurance company and have it adjusted right now before the Bank/Service Company has the repairs done. The OP may have to pay a few hundred $$ for this adjustment BUT that is 1000x better than a claim and paying the deductibles. 

See the Service Company KNOWS what those repairs should cost (they play dumb very good to the contractors) and they do NOT care what the next contractor charges since they KNOW they won't be paying for the cost of repairs OR they get it done very cheap and keep the difference of the claim settlement.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

I dont agree with Fremont on this (but I usually do).

There are 2 issues here.

1) Cyprexx can pin this on the guy and ask for money, do a chargeback and such. If Cyprexx owes him money, consider that gone. It's not coming back. You can't sue for under 20k and expect an attorney to help you on this. Too small. Cyprexx won't sue you and they know they can't win. This is the most likely scenario. Your relationship with Cyprexx will be over.

2) If you like doing business with Cyprexx and want to continue, then your going to pay the costs. If your lucky, you can do it yourself. If a restoration company gets hold of this, your screwed and might rethink option #1. If the costs are small, less than 10k for example, you might consider paying it and keep working with them. They might fire you anyhow.

I think Cyprexx sucks anyhow and would consider an exit.

FYI, a sub caused 11k damage to a property below it due to a dewint this winter. I paid it and hated it. I need that customer, it was our fault after all. The sub doesn't have 11k and so we are working something out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

*run oh yeh*

Definitely dont get too tied in to Cyprexx. If your invoices go into over 30 you better start trying to collect because you will get stuck. When Fanniemae starts getting a bunch of complaints they will take notice. My uncle works for Fanniemae and they do require ethics. :clap:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

So right.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

boy I have a good one with Cyprexx. Get a issues work from on a property I did two months ago. 1: house needs cleaning (dirty vents,counter tops,ect. 2: tallweeds around deck and back of house.

The only problem is I did the cleanout on this property more than two months ago. So is no one doing monthly cleanings and lawn care. I tell you sometimes these companies can just drive you nuts!!!


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> boy I have a good one with Cyprexx. Get a issues work from on a property I did two months ago. 1: house needs cleaning (dirty vents,counter tops,ect. 2: tallweeds around deck and back of house.
> 
> The only problem is I did the cleanout on this property more than two months ago. So is no one doing monthly cleanings and lawn care. I tell you sometimes these companies can just drive you nuts!!!


On some of the Cyprexx clean outs they do not do maid services, at least that is the case in MI. With regards to the lawn issues if you did not have particular pictures of the areas they are complaint about you are SOL. Sucks but they are like that. Photos, Photos, Photos.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> On some of the Cyprexx clean outs they do not do maid services, at least that is the case in MI. With regards to the lawn issues if you did not have particular pictures of the areas they are complaint about you are SOL. Sucks but they are like that. Photos, Photos, Photos.


I do have photos of lawn and of house clean.


noboby at Cyprexx has a clue!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

Fast becoming unreputable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

Good luck...we got stuck too many times. They would come back on us after 4 months! Blame game.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

sirbrad said:


> Good luck...we got stuck too many times. They would come back on us after 4 months! Blame game.


Did you cover yourselves with photos? Was what they came back to you guys due to ignorance, BS or mistake?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I had a few experiences where they simply wouldn't review my photos for a month. A month later, I'd get an email saying that I was missing a photo or something.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I had a few experiences where they simply wouldn't review my photos for a month. A month later, I'd get an email saying that I was missing a photo or something.


they are good at doing that


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

They sure love to have you go back and get more photos a while after the fact.
I quit working for them because I was bidding jobs and taking 100 photos and then they'd want more taken, and ultimately beer awarded the job


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

WilsonRMDL said:


> They sure love to have you go back and get more photos a while after the fact.
> I quit working for them because I was bidding jobs and taking 100 photos and then they'd want more taken, and ultimately beer awarded the job


They are a pain in the a** to deal with. They are sending me a lot of work.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jan 27, 2015)

Cyprexx is awful people they treat most there vendors like pure dirt. You work weekends holidays clean toilets full of dry crap house packed to the top with nasty trash . These people walk all over you push you down to the lowest price possible . after you pay taxes , Gas employees landfill fees and much you end up with next to nothing. They pay you next to nothing for cubic yards, installing locks They are always changing the rules trying to get over on you every-way they can you name it they find a way to pay you less then after you do all this hard work for next to nothing they will try and find some other sucker to do it for even less. They are awful its a shame companies get away with treating hard working Americans in this manner. My company Green Gardens based in va has been doing work for them for years and they always find a way to cheat us out of money. We all should stick together and force them to pay fair rates. This women Dietra is the worst of them all treats people like trash very disrespectful she will hustle you out of all of your profits.. what does cyprexx do? even after all the complains about her? Promote her . what a bunch of crooks and low life's only in a company like this could people like her thrive . If you want to get used and mistreated sign up for cyprexx. They will surely do it you in time.

-Shane


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

What a absolute shame! A contractor stupid enough to work for a company that continues to screw them! Kudos to Cyprexx to hire contractors so stupid to keep working for them. Must be a Brainwashing program they have to force contractors to stay. Absolute shame.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

Wannabe
U took the words right of my mouth 
Why in gods name Shane would u work for them


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> What a absolute shame! A contractor stupid enough to work for a company that continues to screw them! Kudos to Cyprexx to hire contractors so stupid to keep working for them. Must be a Brainwashing program they have to force contractors to stay. Absolute shame.


sounds like a bad relationship, keep getting kicked in the balls but keep coming back for more,.....there has to be something keeping you there........:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

ltoy said:


> Getting lots of work from Cyprexx and want to know more about the insurance thing. Its a little scary because we did a dewint for them now it appears to be water damage. The house was fine then a month later we went back to do lawncare and clean and it was water all over the place.



Please contact me and let me know how this plays out.

Thankx


----------

